# Octopus Salad



## tropics (Jan 2, 2021)

If this needs to be moved to side items please do so. TY
New for 2021 Wife & I have never had Octopus! We always make a Scungilli  or Calamari Salad
Just under 3 pound Octopus ( Philippines) on sale $2.99 
Rinsed in cold water then into a pot with cold water. Cooking it this way will tenderize it.











Took 1 hour an 15 minutes simmering to get it tender





Into the bowl with Cucumbers, Red Bell Pepper, Red Onion ,Black Olives 
White wine, Red Wine Vinegar, Olive Oil, S&P 





All mixed then refrigerate for 24 hours





Very refreshing 
Happy New Year
Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 2, 2021)

Richie, looks great my friend!  I’d sure like to try that!  Hope you and yours are doing well!


----------



## tropics (Jan 2, 2021)

Justin we are all okay hoping you and yours are doing well. Thanks for the Like if you find a frozen Octopus thaw it the cook using cold water to start.
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 2, 2021)

Colorful looking plate Richie. Not totally sure I'd try it knowing it's octopus. Let us know how it is.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 2, 2021)

Never heard of octopus salad. Interesting. Though I've never cooked one, I've heard that simmering with a used wine cork will tenderize the octopus. something in the cork helps break down the flesh.....


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 2, 2021)

Looks great Richie!
I'd dive into a bowl of that salad, yum.

I love octopus, usually enjoy mine as Sashimi with a mix of wasabi and soy.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 2, 2021)

It's different for sure! But looks good! I'd sure try it, and know my daughter would...wife probably not so much!

Ryan


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 2, 2021)

I’d be in on that for sure! Looks fantastic. We love both octopus and squid.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 2, 2021)

Heck yeah Richie is tear that up


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 2, 2021)

Richie, Your salad sounds and looks delicious ! Happy New year to you and yours !


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 2, 2021)

Never of octopus salad.  Looks good.
What does octopus taste like?  Is it chewy?


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 2, 2021)

That looks delicious Richie, big Like. Fishing the Pacific ocean for 45 years it was always a treat to reel up a octopus, same as calamari only bigger, and they were never the target fish. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 2, 2021)

Nice cook Richie . I'd try it .


----------



## tropics (Jan 3, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Colorful looking plate Richie. Not totally sure I'd try it knowing it's octopus. Let us know how it is.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Chris Thank you it tasted great an it was more tender then Calamari Thanks for the Point
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 3, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Never heard of octopus salad. Interesting. Though I've never cooked one, I've heard that simmering with a used wine cork will tenderize the octopus. something in the cork helps break down the flesh.....


No need for the cork the cold water start worked great. Thanks for the Like
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 3, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> Looks great Richie!
> I'd dive into a bowl of that salad, yum.
> 
> I love octopus, usually enjoy mine as Sashimi with a mix of wasabi and soy.


John it was a surprise how tender it got I will do another and finish on the kettle in the spring. Thanks for the Like
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 3, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> It's different for sure! But looks good! I'd sure try it, and know my daughter would...wife probably not so much!
> 
> Ryan


Ryan I know what you mean no one made any faces till they knew it was Octopus LOL
Thanks for the Like
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 3, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I’d be in on that for sure! Looks fantastic. We love both octopus and squid.


Jeff I eat things no one in my family would touch Thanks for the Like
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 3, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah Richie is tear that up


Thank you Jake


----------



## tropics (Jan 3, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> Richie, Your salad sounds and looks delicious ! Happy New year to you and yours !


cm Thank you & Happy New Year to you also Thanks for the Like
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 3, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Never of octopus salad.  Looks good.
> What does octopus taste like?  Is it chewy?


Justin it is like a big Squid, I cooked it properly so it was not chewy Thanks for the Like 
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 3, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> That looks delicious Richie, big Like. Fishing the Pacific ocean for 45 years it was always a treat to reel up a octopus, same as calamari only bigger, and they were never the target fish. RAY


Ray we are lucky if we get a squid while fishing, I have caught my share of Lobsters 
Thanks for the Like
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 3, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Nice cook Richie . I'd try it .


Rich Wife an I figured why not it was cheap enough, have another in the freezer for spring time.
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 3, 2021)

tropics said:


> No need for the cork the cold water start worked great. Thanks for the Like
> Richie




Does this mean that starting with Cold Water could also tenderize Calamari??
Mine usually turns into Rubber Bands.

BTW: If you remove the cork from a wine bottle, it's a lot easier to pour the wine.
Like.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Jan 3, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Does this mean that starting with Cold Water could also tenderize Calamari??
> Mine usually turns into Rubber Bands.
> 
> BTW: If you remove the cork from a wine bottle, it's a lot easier to pour the wine.
> ...


I will have to try that next time I get fresh squid, as for the wine bottle cork I only buy twist of caps cheaper. LOL
Thanks for the Like


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 3, 2021)

tropics said:


> No need for the cork the cold water start worked great. Thanks for the Like
> Richie


Have you ever tried the cork? Or is that just an old wives tail? I have not been able to find any definitive information that it works, but a lot of credible people swear by it.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 3, 2021)

tropics said:


> Rich Wife an I figured why not it was cheap enough, have another in the freezer for spring time.
> Richie


Does freezing tenderize the octopus flesh any?


----------



## tropics (Jan 3, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Have you ever tried the cork? Or is that just an old wives tail? I have not been able to find any definitive information that it works, but a lot of credible people swear by it.


I have never heard of using a cork 
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 3, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Does freezing tenderize the octopus flesh any?


I can't really say this was a first and I have never seen fresh Octopus.
Sorry I can't help with anything other then the way I did it
Richie


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 3, 2021)

Thanks for the reply tropics. We catch the occasional octopus while bottom fishing in the gulf of mexico. I might have to keep one now....lemme tell ya-they are a booger to unhook without getting inked! LOL!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 4, 2021)

Nice looking salad Richie I like calamari not sure i could do the octopus though. Maybe if I had a wine cork from the empty bottle I could try it though.     

Warren


----------



## tropics (Jan 4, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice looking salad Richie I like calamari not sure i could do the octopus though. Maybe if I had a wine cork from the empty bottle I could try it though.
> 
> Warren


I know what ya mean, enough of the fruit of the vine. LOL
Thanks for the Like
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 4, 2021)

Thanks for the like chop it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## foamheart (Jan 4, 2021)

I have eaten my share of squid, but only had octopus when in Spain (in the service). They made a soup like a bouillabaisse and the locals swore it cured a hangover stomached. I can't say for sure but I liked thhe soup and it always calmed those butterflies after a night of Sangria.  It looks sort of like the poke salads they make in Hawaii, course that's just a haloes' opinion.

I bet it was delicious if you made it Richie. I wish you and yours a new year full of health, happiness and prosperity !


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 4, 2021)

Never had ,but I sure would try it sometime.


----------



## tropics (Jan 5, 2021)

foamheart said:


> I have eaten my share of squid, but only had octopus when in Spain (in the service). They made a soup like a bouillabaisse and the locals swore it cured a hangover stomached. I can't say for sure but I liked thhe soup and it always calmed those butterflies after a night of Sangria.  It looks sort of like the poke salads they make in Hawaii, course that's just a haloes' opinion.
> 
> I bet it was delicious if you made it Richie. I wish you and yours a new year full of health, happiness and prosperity !


Kevin it got better sitting in the fridge all the flavors took the vinegar an oil in. I added some crushed Red Pepper to finish it yesterday.
Happy New Year my friend Thanks for the Like also
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 5, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Never had ,but I sure would try it sometime.


Winter If you like squid you will like this.
Richie


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 6, 2021)

Looks real good to me.  Going to have to give that a shot.


----------



## tropics (Jan 7, 2021)

Brian Trommater said:


> Looks real good to me.  Going to have to give that a shot.


Let me know what you think of it. Thanks for the Like
Richie


----------

